# Clutch Engagement Point



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Missed this post earlier, sorry no reply. 

I just had my clutch system repaired, all the way from the release bearing (necessitated because it's integral with the failed part, the slave cylinder) to the master cylinder. The bite point is now way at the top & the pedal doesn't have any free play at all. Wondering if this is a problem. Will call the service advisor / tech tomorrow, but maybe someone knows.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Resurrecting an older thread..
Hi everyone, my clutch pedal needs to go 'to the metal' for any gear change to happen. 
The 'biting point' is so far down to the floor it's annoying, and getting worse by the day to be able to properly disengage.
I need to adjust the clutch pedal position, away from the master cylinder / accumulator.
Does anyone know how to do this? I have Gen1 (2013) 1.4L.


----------



## V0latyle (Sep 27, 2020)

Cruze CTRL said:


> Resurrecting an older thread..
> Hi everyone, my clutch pedal needs to go 'to the metal' for any gear change to happen.
> The 'biting point' is so far down to the floor it's annoying, and getting worse by the day to be able to properly disengage.
> I need to adjust the clutch pedal position, away from the master cylinder / accumulator.
> Does anyone know how to do this? I have Gen1 (2013) 1.4L.


Sounds to me like you may have a leak anywhere from the master cylinder to the slave cylinder. I'm not familiar with the Cruze clutch but I imagine there should be a bleed valve where the hydraulic line connects to the slave cylinder nipple. Bleed it the same way you would your brakes.

Edit: Found a guide here.

It's generally not possible to adjust pedal position or clutch engagement point. Just make sure the system is bled of air.


----------

